# App récente pour enregistrer une conversation téléphonique sur iPhone ?



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Le sujet a déjà été évoqué, cependant les échanges que j'ai pu trouver à ce sujet sont assez anciens, et les applications progressent, et iOS aussi. Je me risque donc à nouveau :

Connaissez-vous, utilisez-vous une application qui permettre d'enregistrer une conversation téléphonique ? Je sais bien qu'il y a des aspects légaux à cela (votre interlocuteur doit être averti), mais on peut imaginer une appli qui l'avertisse par exemple. 

Est-ce que des applications qui ont cette fonctionnalité existent dans le Store français ?

A défaut, est-ce qu'une manip comme : lancer le Dictaphone pendant une conversation téléphonique (éventuellement en mettant votre interlocuteur en haut parleur) fonctionne ? 



Bloc de spoiler: Pourquoi je pose la question



Je pose la question parce que j'ai identifié une possible arnaque (vente à crédit forcée) dont on cherche à rendre visible ma société personnelle, et que la seule preuve que je pourrais avoir serait d'enregistrer la société qui y procède lorsqu'elle rappellera. En résumé, pour ceux que ça intéresse : les documents qu'ils m'ont envoyés après plusieurs appels disent autre chose (en résumé : vous devez rembourser le produit, en l’occurrence un MacBookPro, sur 12 mois à une société financière, et en plus payer de la maintenance dès la 2e année), que ce que ses commerciaux disent oralement ("c'est du déstockage de matériel qui nous prend de la place, et ça ne vous coûtera rien du tout"). La seule façon de montrer l'arnaque serait l'enregistrement de la prochaine conversation.


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

Le mieux est de prévenir lorsque tu sens qu'il y a une sorte d'arnaque et que tu demandes à ce que tu enregistres la conversation, même si tu n'as pas le logiciel adéquat. Ca va calmer les ardeurs des commerciaux.

Juste pour information chez Orange… http://pro.orange.fr/actualites/enr...nversations-telephoniques-CNT000000JCIz2.html …attention, il faut prévenir son interlocuteur, en France ça ne servira pas de preuve, car un enregistrement peut-être modifié tout comme une image/photo.


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour l’information. Ce serait au moins elle élément de présomption. J’imagine qu’en cas de criminalité, une expertise est possible pour voir s’il y a eu modification du fichier audio.
Mais sérieusement, est-ce que tu connais un logiciel équivalent sur Bouygues ?


----------



## Locke (18 Janvier 2018)

quetzal a dit:


> Mais sérieusement, est-ce que tu connais un logiciel équivalent sur Bouygues ?


Ce logiciel est disponible sur iTunes... https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/enregistrement-des-appels/id573751328?mt=8 ...et sur Google Play.


----------

